# Wait what?



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

So does this mean that even if I delete an app the data usage screen still remembers its usage? I'm not sure what app/apps would have consumed this much data but I find this interesting. I'm on Jelly Bean BTW










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you restore apps with TiBu cause if you did you probably restored something that deals with whatever keeps track in a system level cause I know mine wiped.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

But then again the tethering could come back because that maybe sent back by verizon. Butt he other stuff not sure


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Can Verizon track that? Verizon said I used under 1GB of data last month when clearly that wasn't the case. Idk if it's cuz I changed roms or whatnot..


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I restored with ultimate backup pro. That could be what caused it.

Edit: also anyone got my Verizon to work on jb yet? I have both my Verizon and the login client thingy but it still won't work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Can Verizon track that? Verizon said I used under 1GB of data last month when clearly that wasn't the case. Idk if it's cuz I changed roms or whatnot..


Not sure. It was just a guess. But regardless he said he restored using a backup app and probably restored something he should not have by accident.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

While it seems to be a mess-up here, it's good to know that it'll remember the usage of apps you've uninstalled.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

My Verizon xD an app I delete.
Don't think I ever launched it any of the devices one owned.
Don't really care to backup to them, I auto pay the bill and thing of importance is always send via text/email from them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> My Verizon xD an app I delete.
> Don't think I ever launched it any of the devices one owned.
> Don't really care to backup to them, I auto pay the bill and thing of importance is always send via text/email from them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I just use it to keep up with my data usage since i flash Roms so much. I was jb firmed last month that I was a red flag and if I continued to use that much data I would lose my unlimited. How much you ask? Some where over 60gb.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

